# Accident on m56



## lar (30 June 2013)

Driving to see some friends in Croft today and on other side of carriageway m56 just after Daresbury junction was a car on its roof and a Ifor pony trailer absolutely totalled. Hard to see but I think I saw both horses upright and being held on the (now closed) carriageway one skewbald heavily bandaged. It really shook me to see it. Anyone know anything about it? Would just like to know if everyone ok


----------



## djlynwood (1 July 2013)

I went past this yesterday. It sent shivers up me seeing the two horses there and the cars and on their roofs and the trailer on its side. 

No news on what happened.


----------



## HaffiesRock (1 July 2013)

That sounds horrific, I hope everyone involved was OK. x


----------



## BlairandAzria (1 July 2013)

Oh gosh, my worst nightmare. No news on what happened but very much hope all horses and humans are good and well.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (1 July 2013)

Hi I know the people involved and whilst I don't know the specifics of what happened I can say that apparently everyone is ok and the horses are at Leahurst but they are not too badly injured. Awful and scary, I just wish them all a speedy recovery!
x x


----------



## dollface (1 July 2013)

That's the junction near where I live. Not heard anything, hope all are ok x


----------

